# Utiliser le second port ethernet comme "switch/hub" ?



## HalfTeh23 (29 Avril 2016)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,
En fait, je voudrais savoir si il serais possible d'utiliser le second port ethernet de mon PowerMac G5 comme d'un switch ou hub ?
En fait, ce que je compte faire, c'est brancher le câble ethernet venant de ma box sur le port 1 du G5 et de brancher l'iMac sur le port 2, et ainsi d'avoir internet sur les deux avec un seul câble (un seul port sur la box utilisé, je veux dire)
Sauf que je voit pas trop comment configurer ça..
En fait la situation actuelle est la suivante: j'ai bien la configuration si dessus, j'ai internet sur le PowerMac G5, mais sur l'iMac G5, je n'ai que "Adresse auto-assigné, connecté au réseau local, mais n'à pas accès à internet" (ou un truc dans le genre), et dans réseau sur le PM, il ne me parle pas de la seconde carte réseau (ou du second port), j'ai juste "Ethernet: connecté"
Mon PowerMac tourne sous Leopard, l'iMac tourne sous Tiger (peut-être bientôt sous Leopard lorsque je remplacerais le Superdrive). Je me doute bien (peut-être) que je devrais avoir le PowerMac d'allumé pour avoir internet sur l'iMac, mais en général quand j'utiliser l'iMac, j'ai forcément mon PowerMac d'allumé.
Donc, auriez-vous une idée de comment configurer ça ? 
PS: Cette solution ne serais que provisoire le temps que je m'achète un switch ethernet pour ma chambre. Et j'ai besoin de faire comme ça parce-que AirPort bug sous Tiger sur mon iMac, impossible de me connecter au réseau de ma box.
Merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## Oizo (29 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
Oui c'est tout à fait possible, il faut aller dans les préférences système de partage.
Ensuite aller cocher "partage Internet", partager connexion depuis "Ethernet 1", aux ordinateurs via "Ethernet 2".


----------



## HalfTeh23 (29 Avril 2016)

Merci beaucoup, ça fonctionne


----------

